# Should the Cavs take Parker #1?



## drk3351 (Dec 22, 2013)

Interesting question to say the least. I was joined by Dean and James to discuss Jabari in general and if they should take him #1. What do you guys think the Cavs should do?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

They should take Wiggins, the logic behind taking Parker 1st sounds desperate to me.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

BlakeJesus said:


> They should take Wiggins, the logic behind taking Parker 1st sounds desperate to me.


This. That and what Wiggins brings to the table benefits the Cavs a hell of a lot more than what Parker brings to the table.


----------



## Chosen1 (Jun 9, 2014)

i put nothing past Dan Gilbert but Wiggins would definitely be the better pick for Cleveland


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

BlakeJesus said:


> They should take Wiggins, the logic behind taking Parker 1st sounds desperate to me.




Definitely desperate, which shows how bad of an owner Gilbert is. He wants in the playoffs at all costs. And he's going to end up turning the Cavs into the Bucks. A perennial treadmill team


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Apparently, Parker's workout with the Cavaliers might have turned the Cavs away from the idea of taking Parker. And with the whole Lebron ordeal, this definitely had to have taken away Parker's chances of being taken as well.

Right now it seems the Cavs are torn between Parker and Wiggins at the moment.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the Cavs really want Embiid but if everyone calls their bluff will ultimately pick whichever of Parker or Wiggins has more trade value.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They would be dumb to take Parker after he tanked his workout. Why select someone if he wants nothing to do with playing for your city? I wouldn't put it past Gilbert.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes, they should.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

4 deals are on Cavs table: Magic Celtics Jazz 76ers

My thought: Trade down to get No. 4, then take Embiid

Magic offer: 

Magic's offer of Arron Afflalo, the No. 4 pick and the No. 12 pick.

I don't like Jazz offer: Favors, No. 5 and others


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Afflalo, No. 4 and 12 for Jack and No. 1 makes sense for both teams in my opinion.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Afflalo, No. 4 and 12 for Jack and No. 1 makes sense for both teams in my opinion.


Is that out there? I do think I would like that as a Cav, they would need to move Waiters than (unless you can talk him into being a SG/PG Manu type).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Afflalo, No. 4 and 12 for Jack and No. 1 makes sense for both teams in my opinion.


I think what makes more sense is Embiid floating to #6 and Boston working out a deal helping the Cadavaliers clear the books for a summer shopping spree.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> Is that out there? I do think I would like that as a Cav, they would need to move Waiters than (unless you can talk him into being a SG/PG Manu type).


It's been floating out there the last couple days. The idea being that there's a good chance the guy Cleveland really wanted, Joel Embiid, will still be there for them at #4 and they'll get an extra lotto pick and a pretty good veteran wing on a reasonable contract as a bonus. For Orlando, simply put they have some pretty good supporting pieces to build around, but they still need that superstar, go to guy that they would obviously hope Wiggins becomes. For this team, Wiggins is clearly more valuable than a combo of say, Exum and McDermott or Vonleh and Stauskas. Afflalo/Jack swap probably benefits both teams too.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

3-ways deal will defeat Magic's offer for No.1

Lakers get MCW and top 10 protected 2015 pick

76ers: get Nash and No. 1 

Cavs: get No. 3 and No. 7

This will 100% sure for Cavs to take Embiid. Trade No.7 later.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> They should take Wiggins, the logic behind taking Parker 1st sounds desperate to me.


I agree. Wiggins could actually play SG next to Kyrie. Cavs just can not take another tweener forward.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Reportedly Orlando is offering #4 and Affalo for the #1 . What do you guys think?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Reportedly Orlando is offering #4 and Affalo for the #1 . What do you guys think?


Doesnt Afflalo play the same position as Waiters?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> They would be dumb to take Parker after he tanked his workout. Why select someone if he wants nothing to do with playing for your city? I wouldn't put it past Gilbert.


Does anyone actually believe shit like this? He deliberately tanked? So that what, he can go to the glorious city of Milwaukee? 

No.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Does anyone actually believe shit like this? He deliberately tanked? So that what, he can go to the glorious city of Milwaukee?
> 
> No.


Milwaukee is an hour from Chicago. Thats probably a big deal to him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Not more than a week ago it was going around the internet that Gilbert was insistent on drafting Wiggins. Now supposedly they fell in love with Embiid in a workout where he broke his foot and have completely given up on drafting anyone else?

Come on. You guys read way too much into what these idiots in social media are telling you. 

I'll bet anyone here $100 the Cavs draft Wiggins.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux said:


> Doesnt Afflalo play the same position as Waiters?


If I've said it once, I've said it 50 times...

WAITERS WILL NEVER BE A STARTER ON A CONTENDER

Waiters is best served as a 3rd guard coming off the bench for 26 minutes a night. He's just like Jamal Crawford, JR Smith, and Nick Young. You can't expect to win if you are starting him. You can't make longterm personnel decisions based on bench players.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> Doesnt Afflalo play the same position as Waiters?


Pretty sure Waiters being traded is an afterthought for Cleveland at this point. They're just waiting for the right deal. Can't see how they move forward with him and Irving hating each other.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'll bet anyone here $100 the Cavs draft Wiggins.


Just out of curiosity, who would you have bet the Cavs were taking in last year's draft? Noel? Oladipo?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Not more than a week ago it was going around the internet that Gilbert was insistent on drafting Wiggins. Now supposedly they fell in love with Embiid in a workout where he broke his foot and have completely given up on drafting anyone else?
> 
> Come on. You guys read way too much into what these idiots in social media are telling you.
> 
> I'll bet anyone here $100 the Cavs draft Wiggins.


It does seem like the build up to this draft has been more chaotic than normal


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> Milwaukee is an hour from Chicago. Thats probably a big deal to him.


To purposely go out of his way to give the #1 pick to Wiggins? I really doubt that. Plus, these guys live a different lifestyle than us. I highly doubt he's concerned about driving an hour back and forth between Chicago and Milwaukee. These guys have the money to fly wherever they want.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> If I've said it once, I've said it 50 times...
> 
> WAITERS WILL NEVER BE A STARTER ON A CONTENDER
> 
> Waiters is best served as a 3rd guard coming off the bench for 26 minutes a night. He's just like Jamal Crawford, JR Smith, and Nick Young. You can't expect to win if you are starting him. You can't make longterm personnel decisions based on bench players.


You are probably right on Waiters but lets not act like Afflalo puts Cleveland over the top here either, if i had my choice between him and Favors im taking favors all day.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux said:


> It does seem like the build up to this draft has been more chaotic than normal


Last year's build-up was equally chaotic because everybody was trying to trade out of the lottery because they didn't like any players and no one was biting. 

This year's chaos is a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> It does seem like the build up to this draft has been more chaotic than normal


Yea, the hype leading up to this year has made it extra crazy. I'd believe a story or two from this year, but it seems like people are just saying whatever pops into their head this year. 

The Cavs are stupid. We all know that. But they aren't changing from 100% drafting Wiggins, to 100% drafting Embiid, to then wanting to trade the pick. And even if they were, they're what, calling Bill Simmons every morning saying "Guess what Bill....... yep, we did a complete 180 again. Go post it on twitter so we look even more ridiculous."


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> To purposely go out of his way to give the #1 pick to Wiggins? I really doubt that. Plus, these guys live a different lifestyle than us. I highly doubt he's concerned about driving an hour back and forth between Chicago and Milwaukee. These guys have the money to fly wherever they want.


I doubt he tanked on purpose as well, but I know he is close to his dad and having him be able to make the quick drive to Milwaukee is netter than flying him in and out of Cleveland. Money aside and the honor of being the number one pick its not crazy that he would prefer to play closer to family and friends. I just think the money and pick status would trump all so thats why i never bought the idea of him tanking his workout.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Just out of curiosity, who would you have bet the Cavs were taking in last year's draft? Noel? Oladipo?


Meh, anyone? Last years draft was terrible. Not going to lie and say I had any clue of them taking Bennett. 

To me Wiggins epitomizes the hype Gilbert loves/loved about Lebron. The chance of Wiggins turning into a superstar is too much for him to pass up. There just wasn't a player like that in last years draft.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

roux said:


> I doubt he tanked on purpose as well, but I know he is close to his dad and having him be able to make the quick drive to Milwaukee is netter than flying him in and out of Cleveland. Money aside and the honor of being the number one pick its not crazy that he would prefer to play closer to family and friends. I just think the money and pick status would trump all so thats why i never bought the idea of him tanking his workout.


I don't argue he'd prefer to be closer to his family and friends either. I'm pretty sure that could be said about almost everyone. 

Like you said though, the idea of tanking a workout for that and throwing away the #1 pick? Pure garbage made to get people to click links. 

I think the endorsements going to whoever gets picked first this year compared to second are going to be a pretty big gap. And I'm pretty sure any agent would assume the same.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I don't argue he'd prefer to be closer to his family and friends either. I'm pretty sure that could be said about almost everyone.
> 
> Like you said though, the idea of tanking a workout for that and throwing away the #1 pick? Pure garbage made to get people to click links.
> 
> I think the endorsements going to whoever gets picked first this year compared to second are going to be a pretty big gap. And I'm pretty sure any agent would assume the same.


I personally think Wiggins is going to be the endorsement god of this draft regardless of going one or two, but in general you are right about that.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

roux said:


> Doesnt Afflalo play the same position as Waiters?


Yeah...but how long does Cleveland really continue to try to force that pairing? I'm not necessarily saying it's the right move for the Cavs, but it deserves some consideration.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Cavs could get a pick in the 10-20 range in this draft for him, I think they would move Waiters.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd be really, really surprised if Cleveland took anyone but Wiggins. He just seems like a great fit and has the least amount of red flags of any of the top prospects. They all have high ceilings. 

I think Embiid stands to fall quite a bit. Even with the ability to contribute right away and the huge upside on top of it, the injury problems will scare teams off. This generation is scarred with great big man who couldn't stay on the court due to injuries. Embiid is showing all the signs of being the next.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Does anyone actually believe shit like this? He deliberately tanked? So that what, he can go to the glorious city of Milwaukee?
> 
> No.


In fairness these stories about the tanked workout and Parker's desire to absolutely play for the Bucks are actually coming from Cleveland. So I'm assuming that this is just Griffin trying to get Utah to bid large on #1 .


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Not more than a week ago it was going around the internet that Gilbert was insistent on drafting Wiggins. Now supposedly they fell in love with Embiid in a workout where he broke his foot and have completely given up on drafting anyone else?
> 
> Come on. You guys read way too much into what these idiots in social media are telling you.
> 
> I'll bet anyone here $100 the Cavs draft Wiggins.


To add to this, now it suddenly appears like we're back to square one because Gilbert apparently wants to draft Wiggins. 

I just don't even care who wants what. The cavs just better draft Wiggins. It just makes more sense in terms of what they're trying to do. Drafting Parker doesn't make any sense at this point especially with a dominant scorer in Irving on your team already.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Just to toss some gasoline on the fire...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481935501734469632


----------

